# Replacement band for vintage Wham-o Sportsman



## Grump's Wham-o (Jun 18, 2021)

Can somebody help an old man out? I need a vendor contact for a replacement band for the Wham-o Sportsman.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.
Hands down, your best option is to PM @Flatband. 
Second option - especially if you think you'd be interested in tying your own pouch on - is to buy some size #107 office bands. They are not as good as Flatband's gum rubber, but they work pretty well, and they have that Vintage look. 
Matter of fact, PM me with your address and the type of ammo you want to shoot and I'll make of set of #107 bands. I have most of a box just taking up space.
Also, you could use a set of modern bands. I suppose black or natural latex from Simple-Shot would shoot well, and maintain something of an old timer's look.


----------

